# Why do people do Uber/Lyft/Food Delivery when Medical Couriers make like 4 times as much money?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do Uber/Lyft/Food Delivery Drives have something wrong with them that prevents them from being medical couriers?
The best part of being a medical courier that there's tons of job security because of America's aging population and not having to deal with Uber type greedy companies.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Do Uber/Lyft/Food Delivery Drives have something wrong with them that prevents them from being medical couriers?
> The best part of being a medical courier that there's tons of job security because of America's aging population and not having to deal with Uber type greedy companies.


Are you doing that Sal?
Full time?
Hows it going?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Are you doing that Sal?
> Full time?
> Hows it going?


Not yet, but I'm thinking about it. 


https://www.ziprecruiter.com/Salaries/Independent-Medical-Courier-Salary


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Not yet, but I'm thinking about it.
> 
> 
> https://www.ziprecruiter.com/Salaries/Independent-Medical-Courier-Salary


That's not half bad, and the fact that you're not burning your own fuel, or car ... is a BIG plus.

I'm kinda bored and thinking of finding something to do part time.
Thinkng about Cannabis delivery, but here, ya gotta use your own car.
I'm gonna talk to someone about a job, but if they think I'm gonna do it for less than $15 an hour PLUS 60 cents a mile, they are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

What is that, driving livers around and shit?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

No flexibility, pay is not that amazing. 4 times as much? Only if you're only clearing $4/hr.

Look at the distribution of that chart. The average might be 50K but the median is way to the left.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> What is that, driving livers around and shit?


I think the medical term is "stool samples".


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Do Uber/Lyft/Food Delivery Drives have something wrong with them that prevents them from being medical couriers?
> The best part of being a medical courier that there's tons of job security because of America's aging population and not having to deal with Uber type greedy companies.


Wow!

Eighty to 120 dollars per hour?

I'm gonna Google it right now.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> No flexibility, pay is not that amazing. 4 times as much? Only if you're only clearing $4/hr.
> 
> Look at the distribution of that chart. The average might be 50K but the median is way to the left.


It IS 4 times as much because your gas is paid for.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> It IS 4 times as much because your gas is paid for.


Ha Ha!

How many gallons of gas are using in an hour of driving?


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> What is that, driving livers around and shit?


Freezer bag required lol


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've looked into it. The pay is more like the left of that chart. Most the companies I've looked into directly only pay $13-$14 an hour. Some provide vehicles and most don't.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> I've looked into it. The pay is more like the left of that chart. Most the companies I've looked into directly only pay $13-$14 an hour. Some provide vehicles and most don't.


A lot of the folks on the higher end of the chart are doing aerial delivery per that websites breakdown, meaning they are pilots of small aircraft.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> A lot of the folks on the higher end of the chart are doing aerial delivery per that websites breakdown, meaning they are pilots of small aircraft.


OMG.

If I had periodic maintenance performed on an aircraft with the same due diligence that I grant my hooptie;

Search parties would be scouring the terrain for my body amidst the wreckage within two weeks of my first delivery.

And, all of that for two dollar base pay plus a three dollar tip.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

So I can make $120 to $160 an Hour?

No…

I have done medical Transport for Home Health and know it pays about $15.00 to $16.00 an hour and if you are writing about being a Paramedic or EMT you need certification for those jobs…

So let be realistic about this and not make false claims…


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> So I can make $120 to $160 an Hour?
> 
> No…
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!

The OP stated I could make four times my current hourly rate.

You thought I was serious?

$120 an hour for delivering livers and stool samples?

LOL.

You should be berating the OP.

By the way, I measure profitability by dollars per mile.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> What is that, driving livers around and shit?


Livers and *fecal samples.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I know people who did medical delivery, it’s not delivering organs, like a liver. It’s primarily blood and urine samples, where you go to one lab to another. Some companies also deliver and setup medical equipment, which is more $. Some are employees of a hospital and others are contracted out.

Best best is get your CDL, Class A. Then you can drive tractor trailer (aka semi), concrete trucks, dump trucks or garbage trucks. If you only get your Class B CDL, you can’t do semi then.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> The OP stated I could make four times my current hourly rate.
> 
> ...


I was writing to the OP and not you…

Dingle Dork!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I was writing to the OP and not you…
> 
> Dingle Dork!


Maybe.

But you quoted dollar figures from my post.

And did not specifically reply to the OP.

Your post was floating free without attribution.

Seems you need a refresher course on how the forum works.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But you quoted dollar figures from my post.
> 
> ...


Ummm, maybe you need one seeing if I am not replying to you mean it wasn’t at you nor did I @ your name, so get over yourself…


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Ummm, maybe you need one seeing if I am not replying to you mean it wasn’t at you nor did I @ your name, so get over yourself…


Quoted my post.

U now haw th US intarnetty thingy wurks?

Plus, your post was not a reply to anyone.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Any time insurance pays for something, employees get 4x the money.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cop: sir do you have a good reason for going 50 mph in a 30 mph zone?

Driver: opens cooler and displays a human heart.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Cop: sir do you have a good reason for going 50 mph in a 30 mph zone?
> 
> Driver: opens cooler and displays a human heart.


So,

You're trying to play on the officer's heart strings?


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

All the jobs I found under the search term 'independent medical courier' only pay $17/hr here in L.A. If the original poster see's this as 4X as much they are doing Uber the wrong way. By this measure a manager job at McDonald's pays 6.25X as much as the original poster makes doing rideshare...LoL


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Is this like an ubereats setup where I can cancel the order and keep the liver?
I might need one in 15 years.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Ummm, maybe you need one seeing if I am not replying to you mean it wasn’t at you nor did I @ your name, so get over yourself…


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I know people who did medical delivery, it’s not delivering organs, like a liver. It’s primarily blood and urine samples, where you go to one lab to another. Some companies also deliver and setup medical equipment, which is more $. Some are employees of a hospital and others are contracted out.
> 
> Best best is get your CDL, Class A. Then you can drive tractor trailer (aka semi), concrete trucks, dump trucks or garbage trucks. If you only get your Class B CDL, you can’t do semi then.


I have mines. The problem is finding a local position that will take you with little or no experience. Many companies are regulated by the insurance companies to keep lower rates. Obviously this will vary by company and region. I had to drive over the road to get experience and hated every minute of it.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Do Uber/Lyft/Food Delivery Drives have something wrong with them that prevents them from being medical couriers?
> The best part of being a medical courier that there's tons of job security because of America's aging population and not having to deal with Uber type greedy companies.


Is there an "uber" type service for medical deliveries? I turn my app on when I want to work and turn it of when I don't. If I don't feel like working, I don't have to call anyone and make up an excuse like my dog is sick, or my kid has the flu. Also, I would guess that if I make a delivery and the oxycodone is missing, that would be a life changing event for me. Verses when the customer doesn't get their milkshake from Five Guys, Uber gives them their money back.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I have mines. The problem is finding a local position that will take you with little or no experience. Many companies are regulated by the insurance companies to keep lower rates. Obviously this will vary by company and region. I had to drive over the road to get experience and hated every minute of it.


Thas awesome you have a CDL. OTR would suck, but it’s good it gave you experience. I know people in WI who got hired for dump, cement and semi w/ no experience, so yes probably right about being region dependent.
I wish I would’ve gotten my CDL. I went to school for it but chickened out before test. Now I doubt I’d pass DOT physical because of neuropathy.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> What is that, driving livers around and shit?


No it is driving people to their medical appointments. I had this once and Uber tapped into this industry. The clinic requested a ride for me through Uber medical transport and I got a free ride through Uber. A lot of it is just people that have health issue and need to visit doctor or some other surgeon or place that will give them steroid shot.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Anubis said:


> No it is driving people to their medical appointments. I had this once and Uber tapped into this industry. The clinic requested a ride for me through Uber medical transport and I got a free ride through Uber. A lot of it is just people that have health issue and need to visit doctor or some other surgeon or place that will give them steroid shot.


Anyone know how to apply to drive for Uber Health? They probably pay better. Searching online is an opaque nightmare.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Anyone know how to apply to drive for Uber Health? They probably pay better. Searching online is an opaque nightmare.


Drivers get it as a regular ping. Uber behind the scenes feasts on the higher earnings because insurance is paying for it. So if you ever drop a person off at a clinic or hospital or pick them up from it then it means it was most likely through Uber Health but drivers don't get paid that much higher for it. I once got $27 ride but it was only about $7 more than average for that distance to city called Maple Grove that is farther away. Insurance is paying the clinics so clinics/hospitals bill the Uber charge to insurance.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Drivers get it as a regular ping. Uber behind the scenes feasts on the higher earnings because insurance is paying for it. So if you ever drop a person off at a clinic or hospital or pick them up from it then it means it was most likely through Uber Health but drivers don't get paid that much higher for it. I once got $27 ride but it was only about $7 more than average for that distance to city called Maple Grove that is farther away. Insurance is paying the clinics so clinics/hospitals bill the Uber charge to insurance.


Right, so there's nothing on the ping identifying it as "Uber Health." Sneaky buggers.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Right, so there's nothing on the ping identifying it as "Uber Health." Sneaky buggers.


Yep, the only sign it is the Health is that the driver notices the Hospital or Clinic or Laboratory doing the request. Uber feasts on the Hospital because Uber knows the insurance is gonna be paying it and then driver gets the good old same half take or more crap. Uber doesn't give a flying F about drivers, if they can do away with drivers and get pax from point A to B they would 100% do it. Maybe they need to invent Quantum teleportation device haha.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I know people who did medical delivery, it’s not delivering organs, like a liver. It’s primarily blood and urine samples, where you go to one lab to another. Some companies also deliver and setup medical equipment, which is more $. Some are employees of a hospital and others are contracted out.
> 
> Best best is get your CDL, Class A. Then you can drive tractor trailer (aka semi), concrete trucks, dump trucks or garbage trucks. If you only get your Class B CDL, you can’t do semi then.


And if you own your own truck you can make bank


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Ummm. I looked and most medical delivery pay 14 to 17 per hour on a W2 here in Rochester. There is no incentive there. How are you calculating 4x more than UE or DD?


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Jedi-Uber said:


> Ummm. I looked and most medical delivery pay 14 to 17 per hour on a W2 here in Rochester. There is no incentive there. How are you calculating 4x more than UE or DD?


Maybe because they are doing it the wrong way...LoL. Some people aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> That's not half bad, and the fact that you're not burning your own fuel, or car ... is a BIG plus.
> 
> I'm kinda bored and thinking of finding something to do part time.
> Thinkng about Cannabis delivery, but here, ya gotta use your own car.
> I'm gonna talk to someone about a job, but if they think I'm gonna do it for less than $15 an hour PLUS 60 cents a mile, they are sadly mistaken.


Oh, you're doing better than that hustling with Uber/Lyft?


----------

